# Any Help Please?



## absolutelyuselless (Jun 1, 2013)

I have an opportunity to buy a 18 karat gold Plosy gents wristwatch. Plosy were not watchmakers as I understand it but they were a Swedish boutique in the 1950's and sold private label watches and was wondering if it was worth me buying for Â£175?Any thoughts would be really welcome. Thanks.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Never heard of Plosy, and without a photo not a single soul here will be able to assist you effectively sadly.

e.bay have one sold for Â£195 if that helps, so at Â£175 it's probably not a bargain, but probably not a rip-off.

Sorry.


----------



## absolutelyuselless (Jun 1, 2013)

Ok thanks. I have tried to post a piccy but it's like knitting fog!


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Try uploading to Photobucket and then putting in the direct link... Am sure there's a tutorial somewhere!


----------



## absolutelyuselless (Jun 1, 2013)

Try this......


----------

